# How do I buy a car in Germany



## jimllshiftit

Hi, I am an English expat living in the Canary Islands but I am looking to buy a car in Germany and import it into the Canaries. 

Firstly what do I need to do to register the car in my name and how do I do an HPI type check on a vehicle before purchasing?

I tend to buy vehicles that have problems and need work doing to them. I'm currently looking at something that had a minor engine fire, would that be subject to German bureaucracy before being allowed back on the road? I suppose I'm asking if there is a german equivalent to CAT C and CAT D damage as in the UK.

Any help on this is appreciated.


----------



## James3214

Unfortunately, it will be subject to 'German bureaucracy' as you will need to get an 'Ausfuhrkennzeichen' or 'export car reg plates' before you can export it from Germany and you get these through the local 'Kfz – Zulassungsbehörde' (MOT places). They need the cars documentation (including proof or the TÜV/MOT that it is roadworthy), proof of the temporary export insurance and passports/ID of both old and new owners. Not sure what the CAT C & CAT D damage is but unless it passes its TÜV I don't think you can export it.


----------



## jimllshiftit

Thanks for the input. 

Does it have to have a fresh TUV at the point of ownership transfer or just a current TUV pass? 

As a non German resident could I register a vehicle in my name - for use in Germany?


----------



## James3214

As far as I understand it, you only need a fresh TUV every two years not when you change ownership. You can't register a car in Germany if you don't have a German address as the plates are given out by the local TUV nearest to where you 'live'. I think this is the law in most countries.


----------



## Joppa

angela25 said:


> i like to buy car in germany ...please can anyone have nay idea about this.


Much depends on your resident status. If you live in Germany or elsewhere in EU, it can be done, and a dealer can usually see to the paperwork (not too onerous). You get an export plate and on arriving back in your EU country of residence, you'll need to register it, pay road tax/VAT etc. 
If you don't live in EU, then you can only buy one for export, which only gives you a short time in Germany before you have to export it permanently. There is an established procedure for someone buying a prestigious new car in Germany, such as BMW, Mercedes Benz or Porsche, take delivery at factory and drive it and ship it home.
If you are only a tourist in Germany with no established address, you can't register your car in Germany. The only EU country where this is still possible is UK - you need a residential address, which can be a relative's or friend's (no documentary evidence required), but only when registering a used car. Quite a few Aussies and Kiwis buy a used car or campervan in UK, use it to tour Europe and sell it before returning home. There are car insurance agents who can offer short-term insurance for non-residents.


----------

